# Reperfusion Injury



## sandy321 (Jul 28, 2013)

Need help with ICD code for ischemic reperfusion injury in lower extremity.  The patient had this injury after stent procedure. So is undergoing Hyperbaric oxygen therapy.


----------



## pushpalatajoshi (Jul 28, 2013)

ICD code 998.89 after stent surgery, injury reperfusion ischemia of lower extremity.


----------



## sandy321 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Reperfusion injury*

Thank you so very much. Really appreciate it.


----------

